# What is your favorite little adventure?



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 21, 2003)

What is your favorite little adventure in LOTR. What I mean by that is some smaller thing that happened in the book. For example Frodo's flight to the ford, Merry and Pippin's stay with Treebeard. Or any other little thing that you liked. I might post a poll later.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 21, 2003)

The Paths of the Dead
Frodo and Sam's journey through Mordor.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 21, 2003)

Leaving the Shire, with Black Riders and a Shortcut to mushrooms.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 22, 2003)

Frodo and Sam's meeting with Gildor (the other things are a bit too important to qualify as 'little adventures').


----------



## Hadhafang (Mar 22, 2003)

I found that the encounter with Shelob was the most intense. I think that the idea of giant spiders (one that is physicaly imposible in nature) to be one of the most horriying predators imaginable.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 22, 2003)

Certainly, but I don't think it qualifies as a 'small adventure', as Shelob almost killed Frodo! 
I liked it when the Three Walkers met Éomer's _eothéod_ in Rohan.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 22, 2003)

Scouring of the Shire.

I'm very disappointed that it isn't going to be in the movie.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 22, 2003)

You're absolutely right! Dang, I had forgotten about that.. But I agree, the Scouring is the best event not directly related to the main plot..


----------



## samjor (Mar 22, 2003)

*Barrow downs*

I think the Barrow downs is the best, it has a somewhat mystic feel to it, very enjoyable takes the imagintion to the limit.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 22, 2003)

I like the escape from the Shire and At the sign of the prancing pony. Those are two wonderful mini-adventures!


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll have to agree with the others and say the Battle of Bywater. I love the part where Grima is killed and it says something like "four or five hobbit bows twanged." I can just picture some short snipers in bushes with bows and arrows! Its awesome because you usually don't think of hobbits as fighters.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 22, 2003)

I will also agree with the Scouring of the Shire. Very intersting part of the book.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 22, 2003)

Little adventure? I don't know. That scouring of the Shire thing looks too popular to me. Even though it's just like the main story and a very weaselly and pitiful character ends up being the hero. Let me see here. How's about the part with Old Man Willow? He's cool.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 22, 2003)

The journey of the three hobbits from Hobbiton to Crickhollow, and meeting Gildor especially. It's quite simple, but magical.


----------



## Theodwyn (Mar 22, 2003)

Probably the scouring of the Shire, and when the hobbits meet Gildor.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 22, 2003)

I loved the adventures of the hobbits in Bree. That's probably one of my favourites.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 22, 2003)

Either that or the flight to the ford.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 22, 2003)

Hmmmm,Leaveing the shire,and Pippin and Merry's meeting of Treebeard.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 22, 2003)

I think he meant. . .I'm right with he, I hope. . .If I'm not sorry. . .

I think he/she meant subplot or section. Little adventure isn't meant to demean what happened. It's meant to say something you can seperate from the whole.

I like the Prancing Pony parts with Strider. . .and everything with the Palantir from where Pippin gets it to when Aragorn uses it.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *
> I think he/she meant subplot or section. Little adventure isn't meant to demean what happened. It's meant to say something you can seperate from the whole. *



In that case the Shelob incident is way up there. Probably at the top. I agree with whoever said it was intense, it sure was.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 22, 2003)

I liked the stay at Tom's and Goldberry's house. By far my favorite part in the book. I just loved to imagine this golden haired water lily singing, it was magical...

And the meeting with Gildor was neat.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 24, 2003)

I liked the hobbits capture by the wight in the Barrow-downs East of Tom Bombadil's house after they visited him. Gave you a foretaste of things to come, and some ME history to go look up.


----------



## Idril (Mar 24, 2003)

This is a very little adventure - The chapter 'Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbits" ending with Sam seeing the Oliphaunt. With all the grand adventure & terror about Sam and Frodo, this small moment of normality is an adventure in itself. Then to top it off, Sam's sees the Oliphaunt and he says himself "What a life!"


----------



## elf boy (Mar 24, 2003)

The part with Shelob, but if that's to big to be considered a little adventure, then probably the part with old man willow.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 24, 2003)

The part just after Tom rescues the hobbits from the Barrow wight and they run around naked in the grass for a while is pretty strange.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 24, 2003)

Let's see;

The aftermath of Bilbo's leaving; the gifts he left in particular

The 'unveiling of the conspiracy' before Frodo leaves Buckland

Old Man Willow/Tom Bombadil/The Barrow Downs

Frodo and Sam in Ithilien (all the little incidents)

and I suppose it doesn't really count as a 'little adventure', but Eowyn and Faramir in the Houses of Healing is my favorite side-plot.


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 24, 2003)

One of my top sections would have to be Reviving of Rohan and their aid to Gondor. It showed that although Gondor had given up almost all hope of aid that they got it from their truest ally. The fall of Theodon is just such a crucial and epic memory that has to go down as one of the bests.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Mar 25, 2003)

My favourite "little adventure" contained within the quest of LotR as a whole would definitely be the events encompassed in the chapters "The Old Forest" and "In The House Of Tom Bombadil". :}


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 25, 2003)

*Yes*

Most definitley the flight from the shire.

I love the first few chapters if the journey, all the way to 'conspiracy unmasked'.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 25, 2003)

The conspiracy unmasked part was very good alright. It gave a lot more credit to Merry and Pippin as friends of Frodo than they got in the films, which was one of the things that disappointed me about it. In the book they are showed in that chapter to be great friends of Frodo, and worthy of travelling with him.


----------

